# kegel weights?



## Penny Puss (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried those kegel weights with success or otherwise? I need to do my kegels, but always forget, so I thought that the weights might be helpful. They are pretty expensive, but I found one site that has them for $55, which is a heck of a lot better than $160 like most sites. I just don't honestly know how effective they are, but I'd like to go back to yoga class sometime this decade without kweefing up a storm!!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

:

I'm too afraid to go to a yoga class for that same reason.







I haven't heard of the weights before, but am willing to try anything.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Got mine on Ebay for $40, new and sealed. I haven't been using them this week, but did for 2 weeks before that and improvement is noticeable. I haven't had incontinence issues or anything, just wanted to tighten things up a bit


----------



## Penny Puss (Mar 29, 2007)

So, I bought the kegel weights online and tried them out. I couldn't even hold the lightest one!!!!!! 25 grams!!! That's like one billionth of a pound!!














The weights are slippery, and unless I clench my behind, it comes sliding most of the way out. Lovely.
If I flex my pc muscles, the weight moves up, but only for a second.
What should I do? Just keep at it with my tiny flexing?







:


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

:









Oh the conversations that happen when you feel safe.









I think I'll try weights. I have noticed that after this last birth, the regular kegels don't seem to have their old effect.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Are you all talking about ben wa balls?


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Just keep trying with the lightest weight til you can hold it in. They work pretty quickly!

What I have aren't ben wa balls. They're kind of oval-shaped, 6 different weights.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

O.K., benwa balls are hollow round metal balls with I believe mercury or some kind of liquid in them.

I have only read about them and seen them in catalogues. DR. David Reuben discusses them in his book.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

my kegel weights are sort of a rounded cone shape, nothing like ben-wa balls







(I assume)


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmmm... I was thinking of doing pelvic floor therapy (hesitating due to cost); I didn't know you could just buy the weights online!

Do they come with instructions???

-dflanag2


----------



## Penny Puss (Mar 29, 2007)

Mine aren't like ben wa balls either. 6 weights, color coded, oval shaped. I got them online, on Ebay actually, thanks to SublimeBirthGirl's suggestion. They were $30, new and sealed. Mine came with instructions.








Thanks for the advice. I'll just keep up with my tiny flexing!














:


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dflanag2* 
Hmmm... I was thinking of doing pelvic floor therapy (hesitating due to cost); I didn't know you could just buy the weights online!

Do they come with instructions???

-dflanag2

They do. I got mine on Ebay for about $30 as well. It's not that hard though. Put it in, hold. lol


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dangit. I found a set for sale on ebay but it says you shouldn't use them if you have an IUD. I wonder if it is known to cause a problem or if they just have to say that to protect themselves from liability? Anyone know?

Just getting weights would be waaaay cheaper than physical therapy. ARgh!

-dflanag2


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting these as well!

As for an IUD, I can think of absolutely no reason it should matter. If you can't have kegel weights in your vagina, you shouldn't be able to have penises or tampons in there either, and I see no contraindication to either of those!

eta: Dh says that maybe the weights are tiny magnets that might suck your IUD right out...um, yeah, right dh.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

I've never tried them, but I've only seen them sold as "jade eggs".


----------



## Penny Puss (Mar 29, 2007)

I bet the reason that they say not to use the weights if you have an IUD is because of the extremely low, though slightly increased risk of uterine infection.

I work at a women's health clinic, and generally speaking, IUDs aren't given to teens or young women in non-monogamous relationships because their risk of STDs/PID go up (at least in the populations we serve). That's due to that little string that hangs off of the IUD, down into the vagina. It's kind of like an express elevator for foreign viruses and bacteria to make their way up into the uterus.

So, I suppose the kegel weight people are just covering their butts in case you didn't wash the weight well before use.

I would think you wouldn't have any problems if you just washed it well with soap and water before and after each use.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penny Puss* 

I work at a women's health clinic, and generally speaking, IUDs aren't given to teens or young women in non-monogamous relationships because their risk of STDs/PID go up (at least in the populations we serve). That's due to that little string that hangs off of the IUD, down into the vagina. It's kind of like an express elevator for foreign viruses and bacteria to make their way up into the uterus.

So, I suppose the kegel weight people are just covering their butts in case you didn't wash the weight well before use.

I would think you wouldn't have any problems if you just washed it well with soap and water before and after each use.

Actually, the idea of IUD strings transmitting infection into the uterus has been found in numerous studies to be untrue. I'm in nurse practitioner at a women's health clinic, and our protocols (along with those of practices around the country) have changed in the last few years to reflect this. Teens can actually be great candidates for an IUD. The only true infection risk is if the woman has an active vaginal/cervical infection at the time of insertion. So we screen women for those infections before we consider them for an IUD.

I do agree that the warning with the kegel weights is a cya kind of thing.
So, kegel weight away, IUD wearers!!


----------



## PassionDIva (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG! I can't believe how much you guys have paid for kegel weights! 

Passion Parties sell 4 different kinds! And the most expensive is only $21.50.

Single Kegel ball (Beginners) = $15.50

Double Kegel ball (Advanced) = $19

Pleasure Pearls (Intermediate) = $21.50

Ben Wa Balls (Advanced) = $19.50

Go to: www.temptationsbytanya.com Use code: Empowered

and get an additional 10% off!

Happy kegel-ing!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

These look interesting. I might have to get some since my stress incontinence post-baby lasts longer and longer each time.


----------

